

Doom now playable on a TI-Nspire calculator - endlessvoid94
http://hothardware.com/News/Doom-Now-Playable-On-A-TINspire-Calculator/

======
chaosmachine
The Nspire is actually pretty powerful compared to the 6mhz z80 TI-8X's many
of us grew up with.

It's running an ARM 9 CPU at 150 MHz and has 32MB of SDRAM.

~~~
pan69
That's a lot more powerful than the 486DX 40Mhz with 4MB of RAM I used to play
it on.

------
jbri
I remember messing around with a (much simpler) 3D engine on my old TI-89.

I'm honestly not surprised that high-end calculators have got the grunt to do
this - it's not exactly HD video they need to render.

~~~
burgerbrain
Check out this (slightly simpler) Doom-style engine (loaded with a portion of
a Doom map even!) running on a ti-84+^: <http://benryves.com/journal/3739423>
Texture-less, but a far more impressive feat in my mind.

^16MHz Zilog z80, an 8-bit cpu.

